# Difference of shows



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

Saturday I went to the National at Bracknell, Sunday I went to the TICA show near Coventry, and I also went to the Supreme a few weeks ago. As a newbie to visiting cat shows, I was really surprised at the difference.

The Supreme was very busy. The cages were nearly all highly decorated. I couldn't tell how the judging was being done. The exhibitors were either not at the cages or if they were, were not very friendly or welcoming.

The National was slightly less well attended, but still very busy, there was no decoration on the cages, bedding etc was white. I did see the judges going around the cages. The exhibitors were more open to talking to the public. 

At the TICA show, there were hardly any members of the public there at all. The exhibitors nearly all seemed to have their own fold up nylon type cages. Unfortunately it was difficult to see the cats through the mesh, but I soon discovered it wasn't an issue. The cats were proudly carried to the judging areas by their owners and the whole atmosphere was so friendly. Exhibitors went out of their way to talk and be helpful. In fact, most exhibitors I walked by started the conversations with me themselves.

So, for me as a newbie visitor, it was a surprise to discover such a huge contrast between shows. My favourite was definitely the TICA show. I was told there was different ways of judging at the shows too and different criteria looked for and points awarded within the breeds. I found this confusing and would like it explained. I also began to discover there was not much love lost between some of the various show policies & politics and would like to learn more about that as well. So I hope some here will educate me.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Mary - I think you'll get some differing opinions here 

The Supreme is (for the sake of what were talking about here) the only GCCF show where the pens are decorated. This is because the cats are taken, by stewards, to the different 'rings' to be judged; so, somewhat similar to TICA. For all other GCCF shows, the cats are judges at their pens, by the judge and so the pens have to be 'anonymous' - hence the all white garb at the National. At the Supreme, you should have been able to watch and listen to the judging as it proceeded at the rings. Unfortunately, very few GCCF seem to be comfortable talking the crowd who gather around the rings - I suppose they're just not used to it 

On the face of it, there "shouldn't" have been too much difference in the friendliness of the National and Supreme shows as both are GCCF and although run on a different format, the usual 'crowd' of exhibitors would have been the same. Perhaps it was just the general atmosphere on the day?

The Standard of Points (what judges compare the cats against to see how well they match it) is a little different (certainly is in my breed anyway) for all the breeds between TICA and GCCF. 

From a personal point of view I've a strong bias towards GCCF shows. Mostly because those are what I started out with/have stuck with. I have done a few TICA shows and, quite honestly, as much as I found the general atmosphere more relaxed, in my breed there just isn't sufficient competition, plus I enjoy, when I go to shows, looking at lots of cats of the breed I have so that's another drawback for me.

I probably no longer notice that 'lack of friendliness' (if it exists and to some extent it possible does in comparison to TICA shows) I'm always happy to chat to anyone but I do get distracted a lot by all the more familiar faces who I only get to see infrequently at shows. Perhaps that's why GCCF shows are a bit more cliquey? I'm not sure.

As far as policitics and 'not much love lost' goes... well... when all's said and done it's a competitive hobby so there's an element of that in both camps 

I'm actually interested to read what anyone else might contribute to this thread actually


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

well I will throw a whole other spanner in to the works as it's generally FIFe shows I attend. The GCCF of course jst being a British thing (right??). 

I really noticed at the supreme last month that I missed the owners being at the cages. It made it almost impossible to ask any questions. We walked down one row at the supreme and say from the 50 pens... there was one owner there at that moment, and about 6 owners later in the day on the same row of cats. Which i found a real pain as I really wanted to ask a couple of questions about blue spotted BSHs. 

Whereas if I compare that to the FIFe show we attented on Saturday, (with the excpetion of the lunch break) the vast majority of owners are at their cages (or behind them) the vast majority of the time. So in a row of 50 pens, at one time, 40 or more would be "manned". And the owners/breeders are always very friendly which to me is very important. I don't show, but i do hope to learn something from shows. 

I have never been to a TICA show so can't compare with those. 

The only thing I preferred with the GCCF show rules (when compared to FIFe) was the "all white" idea. But that's just me being moany as I hate all those god awful colours and designs evident at the supreme. I would much have preferred to see the cats on white backgrounds as I get a much better idea viewing a cat on white (as opposed to Burberry checks or polokadots).


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Here we have only attended GCCF run shows so i cannot comment on any others but have always enjoyed the way they GCCF shows are run, Generally most exhibitors will take time to chat to the public when they are allowed in but of course you do always get little " cliques " but you soon learn to avoid these lol , i would imagine you will get these at all shows too not matter which group runs them , and i have always found the judges at shows to be very aproachable once they have finished there judging for the day and they will always take time out to discuss any points about your cat/kitten . good luck in your showing......CHRIS


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I got a bit p*ssed off at the supreme with people with camera phones going right up to the bars of my kitten's pen with flash and flashing it in her eyes. She wasn't happy so neither was I and when I spotted anyone going in with phone or camera I told them to take the flash off, and better still, at least ask my permission as I was stood right there. Doesn't hurt for the to ask. 

Some nice polite people asked about her, and her colour and who had bred her and I happily answered their questions or let them have a pic once they'd ask.

I went to one TICA show as an exhibitor and first time anyone had said anything b*tchy to me about my cat, well, at least to my face :lol:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It's only just occurred to me why, at GCCF shows (including the Supreme) you won't find exhibitors at their pens nearly so much as at other, non-GCCF shows  At all GCCF shows the handling is done by the judges steward so the exhibitors can wander off round the show hall or go have a coffee, etc. At non-GCCF shows exhibitors need to be by their pen, or at least in very close vicinity, to listen out for when their cat's pen number is called do they can take their cat promptly to the ring to be judged.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

The above might have made sense without the typos 

Tje, yes, GCCF is just British... terribly British


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Tje said:


> The only thing I preferred with the GCCF show rules (when compared to FIFe) was the "all white" idea. But that's just me being moany as I hate all those god awful colours and designs evident at the supreme. I would much have preferred to see the cats on white backgrounds as I get a much better idea viewing a cat on white (as opposed to Burberry checks or polokadots).


That's just reminded me of something. I visited a show in Utrecht a few years ago with a friend. I quite liked the non-all white pen thing; she said "it looks like a bloody jumble sale". For some ridiculous reason (probably tiredness) we wound have a stand up argument in the middle of the hall. All that way, just to have a row 

Sorry, I'm monopolising the thread. I'll shut up now


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

I much preferred the white compared to the "jumble sale" look. I went to see the cats, not the curtains. Curtains etc, nice as they are, seem to be detracting and distracting from their feline majesties.  I did notice there were very few of some breeds at the Tica, so yes, prizes would be somewhat easier to obtain. 

I spent a fortune at the Supreme on toys etc and enjoyed all the trade stands. The other shows had much more limited trader support. Parking at Bracknell was a total nightmare, and that will certainly put me off going there again. Coventry parking was fine, but then again I doubt if 50+ public went through the door. Such a shame. 

I also had no idea how expensive it is to participate!  Is there any financial reward for winners other than the kudos?

Thank you for the comments so far. Hopefully I haven't pulled a pin out of a grenade.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

MaryA said:


> I much preferred the white compared to the "jumble sale" look. I went to see the cats, not the curtains. Curtains etc, nice as they are, seem to be detracting and distracting from their feline majesties.  I did notice there were very few of some breeds at the Tica, so yes, prizes would be somewhat easier to obtain.
> 
> I spent a fortune at the Supreme on toys etc and enjoyed all the trade stands. The other shows had much more limited trader support. Parking at Bracknell was a total nightmare, and that will certainly put me off going there again. Coventry parking was fine, but then again I doubt if 50+ public went through the door. Such a shame.
> 
> ...


Did you know there was overflow parking at the back (right to the exit) of the Sports Hall in Bracknell? Loads of spaces there.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

MaryA said:


> I also had no idea how expensive it is to participate!  Is there any financial reward for winners other than the kudos?


Not really. At one or two GCCF shows prize money is offered instead of a rosette for a placing in miscellaneous classes. It's only a few pounds and actually more cost effective for the show if the exhibitors take it as rosettes are a big expense for the club. There's another show (or two) which I think gives £50 or £100 to the best in show winner. For the most part though, it's a hideously expensive day out.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> That's just reminded me of something. I visited a show in Utrecht a few years ago with a friend. I quite liked the non-all white pen thing; she said "it looks like a bloody jumble sale". For some ridiculous reason (probably tiredness) we wound have a stand up argument in the middle of the hall. All that way, just to have a row
> 
> Sorry, I'm monopolising the thread. I'll shut up now


Sorry, I am with your friend, heheeee, I would take the all-white any day above some of the scarier creations in pen decoration. I don't mind a nice self coloured bed/curtains that has a colour that compliments the cat... but a polka blanket and stripey curtains on a pen with a tabby in it... nope does nothing for me except give me headaches.

And what is this thing at the supreme with putting a little "skirt" thing around the litter trays in the pens????? That reminded me of my old mum in the 70s with her knitted dolls that go over the top of toilet rolls. Sooooo bad, lol. Mind you I bet now I will upset some folks deeply. But really... do people think that putting a little bit of material around a litter tray means we don't it's a litter tray, :arf:

I do thank you for the explanation of WHY there were so few owners/breeders to be found at their pens. They don't need to be there as the stewards are bringing them to the judges! That makes perfect sense. The FIFe shows we go to... this of course isn't the case, the breeders/owners do indeed have to hover around as half the time you can't even hear them calling your number and the stewards fly around with bits of paper calling the numbers that have to be judged. I think this is the biggest drawback of GCCF versus FIFe... FIFe it is far easier to speak with owners and learn some stuff.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

The cost of showing cats can be very expensive , even more so if you show more than one cat/kitten, apart from show entry fee's theres the fuel cost , then if you buy food on the day then theres the [email protected]@dy toll fee on the bridge back into Wales lol, and at most shows we attend Sue always manages to find something to buy at 1 or 2 of the stalls, but the truth is we love every minute of it and have made some great friends too..............CHRIS.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi

I must admit my fave show format is Tica, there is so much going on all day! whizzing from one ring to the other! The Tica shows always have a fabulous atmosphere and are a lot of fun.I also love the use of the Sturdi pens, makes life so much easier I think, no risk of infection from using a pen that has been used by so many others and at the Tica shows you can just book the pen space and grooming space.

FIFE shows are pretty good too but if you only go out for your open class it can be a very slow and long day! GCCF shows in my opinion are my least favourite,hate the fact you are removed from the show hall for two hours and don't get as much quality time with your cats really. I also find the aisles very crowded so much so its very hard to actually get near your own cat.

Each to their own though really.

Izzie


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Did you know there was overflow parking at the back (right to the exit) of the Sports Hall in Bracknell? Loads of spaces there.


Yes I did. However hubby is disabled, which complicated things. I eventually parked on the grass by the loading bay. FWIW We got there at 12.30 and people were giving up even trying to find parking. It was a nightmare.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

The sports center on Bagshot rd in Bracknell has to be one of the worst ive come across too for parking, and for those disabled there are very few places reserved there,


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Izzie999 said:


> I must admit my fave show format is Tica, there is so much going on all day! whizzing from one ring to the other! The Tica shows always have a fabulous atmosphere and are a lot of fun.


Okayyyyy if you get TICA shows in Switzerland... I take it I must get them here too?? I would go to one... in fact I would love to see the difference... but how do I find a list of their international (well non-UK shows).


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tje said:


> Okayyyyy if you get TICA shows in Switzerland... I take it I must get them here too?? I would go to one... in fact I would love to see the difference... but how do I find a list of their international (well non-UK shows).


Hope this helps 

Cat Shows - Official TICA Show Calendar


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Tje said:


> And what is this thing at the supreme with putting a little "skirt" thing around the litter trays in the pens????? That reminded me of my old mum in the 70s with her knitted dolls that go over the top of toilet rolls. Sooooo bad, lol. Mind you I bet now I will upset some folks deeply. But really... do people think that putting a little bit of material around a litter tray means we don't it's a litter tray, :arf:


:lol::thumbup:

I have had a miserable day at work and came home and read your post! It cracked me up, tears in my eyes, so thank you. First laff I have had all day!

I am new to showing cats. I have taken my two to 4 shows now, including the National this weekend just gone. I would have loved to have gone to the Supreme but I have to be honest, I didn't go because I just could not bring myself to participate in all that curtain/ pen-dressing malarky  As a bloke, dressing my cats pen up in shimmering satin curtains just seems quite ridiculous to me (no offence intended). Obviously others enjoy it, but it is a big "turn-off" for me. I like the white format at all the other GCCF shows, plain, simple, no fuss 

I have found most exhibitors at the shows welcoming and friendly. There are "cliques" but these are people who are really into cat breeding & showing, who don't necessarily see each other that often, so it is understandable and I would never begrudge them catching up with their cat chat in person with their mates.

I have never been to a TICA show so can not comment on them.

The parking at Bracknell was great when I arrived at 8.30 after a 3 hour drive :yikes:
Leaving the car park took an age at 5.30.

I generally enjoy the shows. I do find them long days but have met some really nice people and hundreds of lovely cats. I do enjoy seeing all the different breeds. I understand that for most exhibitors the shows are serious events but I just go for fun, and really don't mind my cats coming third out of three (we woz robbed :lol but there is certainly a strong competitive element amongst some exhibitors and I have overheard some choice words said about competitors and judges! I just hope my laissez-faire attitude dosn't offend those who take it all very seriously.

Finally, as I am rambling now, I think one of the best parts of the day is chatting to the "public". I could talk about my cats for hours so I love it when they ask questions and stop for a chat.

Right, I need to go get me a LARGE glass of wine.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

I think it would be lovely to wear an identifier at these shows. A small 'PF' (for this petforum), sticker or a special little ribbon, so we could say hello and those exhibitors on here who would be happy to talk with us would be found easier.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

MaryA said:


> I think it would be lovely to wear an identifier at these shows. A small 'PF' (for this petforum), sticker or a special little ribbon, so we could say hello and those exhibitors on here who would be happy to talk with us would be found easier.


I did meet one PF member at the National!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

MaryA said:


> I think it would be lovely to wear an identifier at these shows. A small 'PF' (for this petforum), sticker or a special little ribbon, so we could say hello and those exhibitors on here who would be happy to talk with us would be found easier.


geez Mary, as long as it's just a PF we have to wear... can you imagine the carnage if I turned with my forum name and all displayed  :thumbsup:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Tje said:


> Okayyyyy if you get TICA shows in Switzerland... I take it I must get them here too?? I would go to one... in fact I would love to see the difference... but how do I find a list of their international (well non-UK shows).


Hi,

Whereabouts are you then Tje, we get them in Germany,Austria etc but I have not managed to do one in Switzerland. The Tica shows I did were in the UK while we lived there!

EN Show Calendar Europe North show calendar
Cat Shows - Official TICA Show Calendar and that one is world wide shows

Izzie


----------

